# CC collapse - what happened?



## Crackle (19 May 2008)

Have now stopped shaking - what happened?

I couldn't even see it until I deleted cookies and temp internet files and then the board just sat there looking empty, no-one logged in. Spooky.


----------



## Shaun (19 May 2008)

Database problem.

I haven't been on CC since last Thursday - moving back into our house now the flood repair work is almost complete - and when I tried to login this morning I got the SQL error report that presumably most everyone else saw too.

I did some table repairs from the Admin control panel and it seems to have done the trick.

Now ........... breath ............. there, that's better.  

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## domtyler (19 May 2008)

I still have blurred vision and a mouth as dry as the middle of the Sahara desert in mid summer in the middle of a sand storm.


----------



## summerdays (19 May 2008)

Definately missed it


----------



## yenrod (19 May 2008)

I just couldnt get in - it was the acamaca valve in the server playing up again unless, that is, Shaun forgot to put a 50 in the meter !


----------



## piedwagtail91 (19 May 2008)

didn't realise how addictive this forum was until i've had to go without since yesterday.must get out more


----------



## Shaun (19 May 2008)

yenrod said:


> unless, that is, Shaun forgot to put a 50 in the meter !



Damn, I've been found out ...


----------



## yenrod (19 May 2008)

Admin said:


> Damn, I've been found out ...



Ask Pat (Stevens) 'to lend you a fiver!


----------

